# New D.pumilio treatment



## marcstan (Feb 25, 2004)

I recently purchased a pair of juvenile(?) D.pumilio 'Almirante' which I assume are wild-caught. One of the specimens seems to be attempting to defecate but is having problems and I am wondering whether this is symptomatic of parasites. What is the best way of treating such a small frog (size is c. 10mm)? Applying levacol and baytril topically and if so what solutions? Thanks for any advice offered.
Marc


----------



## marcstan (Feb 25, 2004)

Oops sorry - should have put this in the disease section...


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2004)

there ya go


----------

